# 20 gallon sump



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

hey,

A neighbour of mine put a 20 gallon tank on the curb so I picked it up  now I want to turn it into a sump, its a 24 inch long tank. Does anyone have plans on how to make one? I'm putting in a SWC 160 skimmer and using an external pump. Thanks!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

if it 12" high, it could be to low and also it will be not enough place to make 3 compartment.
Check footprint of you skimmer and see what is left

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

sig said:


> if it 12" high, it could be to low and also it will be not enough place to make 3 compartment.
> Check footprint of you skimmer and see what is left


its a 16 inch tall tank, and the footprint of the skimmer is 9x7x20


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

you should drill it for external pump and try to make it low. I mean that pump legs will be on the same level as the tank. I did mistake with the high hole and as result should build stand for the pump and maintain higher level of the water in the sump. For sure you will need also buckhead and connectors to disconnect pump for cleaning.

It will cost you more than go and buy small internal pump and avoid all this headache Just my opinion

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks Greg for all the help, looking at the tank now, I changed my mind and i'm not going to convert the tank into a sump. I'll probably end up turning it into another saltwater tank. lol.


----------

